# Vario120 Giveaway (North America)



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Vario120 Giveaway (North America)
For Thanksgiving
EDP will be giveaway on Thanksgiving day the 25th 45 bags of the Vario120 which will cover approx. 18,000sq/ft of board.
Starting at 14:00hrs Central time or 2:00pm for some of you guys We will be picking the 15th person who PM’s me with Vario120 Turkey Day in the Title line.


Mud will be delivered the next day after arrival. 

All you guys outside of North America I am sorry but I will figure something out for you the next time I will contact the manufacture before the next one.

Rebel


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

sweet


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> sweet


I figured you would like that


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm going to have to start working on my computer skills so I can flood your email account at that time.:jester:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm going to have to start working on my computer skills so I can flood your email account at that time.:jester:


That would be good except you can only send 3 PM's then you have to wait 1 minute. This I have tested. and it may be only 1 I'M not sure anymore. Haven't had to send more than 1 in awhile.

I was right slim 

This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between sending private messages. Please try again in 33 seconds.
Rebel


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Thanksgiving Special*

Thanksgiving Special anyone who orders a pallet or more between 24 and 29 November will get 10% discount. And anyone who puts on the order there DWT signin name and mentions DWT on the order will get an extra 5%

Rebel


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Rebel,

I finally got a chance to talk on Friday with the powers above me on their thoughts about your email. I'll be getting back to you in a couple days, after I run this special of yours by them.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!

good luck to all that participate

Rebel


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

rebel20 said:


> Vario120 Giveaway (North America)
> For Thanksgiving
> EDP will be giveaway on Thanksgiving day the 25th 45 bags of the Vario120 which will cover approx. 18,000sq/ft of board.
> Starting at 14:00hrs Central time or 2:00pm for some of you guys We will be picking the 15th person who PM’s me with Vario120 Turkey Day in the Title line.
> ...


 
Checkers your a little early
2PM central


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

rebel20 said:


> Checkers your a little early
> 2PM central


Its still going till I post the winner


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

rebel20 said:


> Its still going till I post the winner


Ok the winner is in Fenez congradulations


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Fenez,
Your mud should be on the way on Friday just waiting on delivery confirmation expect Wednesday that it will arrive in Lexington.

rebel


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

rebel. got my mud today. i'm gonna try it sunday. taping a house out. i'll try it on seams in small closet. have stress crack to repair to tomorrow / truss lift . i'll use it there also ,but with tape. ho will be there. you have a rep. here i see ,va. might call and give him 20 questions .rebel , is this mud tape less with any brand of wallboard? i'll be honest . not sure about the no taping deal , but if it's that strong of a compound ,gotta be good stuff. i'll let you know what i think of it next week. thanx.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I won the skid of vario 120 on thanks giving. I received it and decided to use it on a 120 board commercial job. It was all stand-ups so there were no butt joints, I made my dad who I work with daily do the mixing( so if it was too thin or heavy he couldn't blame me)
We did the job by hand 3 coats first 2 coats with the vario 120 and the last coat with lafarge. We rolled the angles with a roller and wiped them with a flusher, we didn't tape anything at all. Well all I can say is wow this stuff works like a charm, the shrinkage is minimal and it wasn't too hard to sand it finished just as if we had finished it the conventional way. My old man decided to try to make it crack just to see how much it would take to make it fail. The walls were framed with light gauge metal stud 10' high so the walls definitely have movement, he pushed, kicked slapped and basically beat the hell out of the wall. When we finally made it crack we concluded that any material would have cracked at that point. I went back to see it today to see it painted and talk to the painter and it looked great and he didn't see any difference. My father who is 62 years old and works by hand only which means he is the toughest sell for anything new said and I quote " fuhgedabout mud just use this stuff you would be crazy not to".


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

fenez said:


> I won the skid of vario 120 on thanks giving. I received it and decided to use it on a 120 board commercial job. It was all stand-ups so there were no butt joints, I made my dad who I work with daily do the mixing( so if it was too thin or heavy he couldn't blame me)
> We did the job by hand 3 coats first 2 coats with the vario 120 and the last coat with lafarge. We rolled the angles with a roller and wiped them with a flusher, we didn't tape anything at all. Well all I can say is wow this stuff works like a charm, the shrinkage is minimal and it wasn't too hard to sand it finished just as if we had finished it the conventional way. My old man decided to try to make it crack just to see how much it would take to make it fail. The walls were framed with light gauge metal stud 10' high so the walls definitely have movement, he pushed, kicked slapped and basically beat the hell out of the wall. When we finally made it crack we concluded that any material would have cracked at that point. I went back to see it today to see it painted and talk to the painter and it looked great and he didn't see any difference. My father who is 62 years old and works by hand only which means he is the toughest sell for anything new said and I quote " fuhgedabout mud just use this stuff you would be crazy not to".


Fenez,
This is the one of the tests we did when we applied it at the UNCG and that has been over 2 years. we also applied over paint no bubbles, torn paper, over felt Marker, ink pen, filled a 3" hole in plaster. Thank you for the honest review.

rebel


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

4 days ago. blocked in seams in master closet with 120. no heat in house, unless i'm there. 10 to 25 degrees at night. no cracks. i used no tape. a/p goes over this stuff smooth. does not roll up,no bubbles. this is a speck house. until it's sold, i can check on it when i please. [key box] hangers missed box 1/4 '' filled in ,no tape . beat the wall , tried to pull the plug out . finely did , but took alot of effort . i've used all kinds of hot mud, this is the true hot mud . hands down


----------

